# Please post high end motor pics!



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

Please post pics some sweeet turbo motors.....


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

Does my Callaway Cabby count?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (AdidasCU)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does my Callaway Cabby count?[HR][/HR]​Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DougG60 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (Agtronic)*









not a turbo but pulled 210whp, 206 torque


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (DougG60)*

holy hp, gotta love the g60 16v


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (XSiVE)*









Here's mine










[Modified by CorradoG60, 9:12 PM 7-29-2002]


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (CorradoG60)*

More pics here: http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291780437


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (CyberGTi)*









before you give me crap about wires, relax, they are all neatly organised now.


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

..


[Modified by fopeano, 11:46 PM 7-29-2002]


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

















The white paper on this one is a 287WHP dyno chart:
























Hope you dont mind the huge pics too much, but I got some good ones at waterfest.


----------



## Dr. Blingonian (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (fopeano)*

Here's mine.. nothin real special, but it works for me.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

Here's my one off Lysholm/Autorotor Cabby setup...








and back when it ran 924 turbo CIS








regards,
Peter Tong
[Modified by Peter Tong, 1:59 AM 7-30-2002]


[Modified by Peter Tong, 10:52 PM 7-30-2002]


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (Peter Tong)*

still sorting out minor situations







but goes like stink 










[Modified by G-60_Turbo, 5:15 PM 7-30-2002]


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here's the only pic i can find right now...
custom manifold,t3-4b turbo, bigger better everything....i think the air/water is the key though..intake temps never got higher than 66 degrees after my burnout..was about 80 degrees ambient, so not to bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







[HR][/HR]​Thats spooled_2ltr's car....he recently ran a 12.65 @119


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (IwannaGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i think the air/water is the key though..intake temps never got higher than 66 degrees after my burnout..was about 80 degrees ambient, so not to bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[HR][/HR]​I hear that, and you can still keep the car running after the run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerkyVw (Jun 13, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (CorradoG60)*


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (PerkyVw)*


----------



## mk1classic (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

This one did I find on a Swedish Audi forum.
















Some engine specs: (translated from Swedish) 
2.1L 20V Turbo with modified and strengthend block, new cranck shaft, Verdi rods and forged pistons (special design), special hybrid KKK turbo, a modified wastegate from Audi S2, Audi Sport Mechanical lifter 20V head with special designed cams and valves for this engine, and a large custom multi element intercooler behinde the modified bumper.
550-580hp and 710Nm of torque (apx 5000rpm). 
Max boost 2.5bar from 3600 to 8500rpm. 
Max revs at 8850rpm


----------



## A396gti8vturbo (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

I need to take some pic so i can post mine


----------



## KILLACABBY (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (A396gti8vturbo)*










made 181hp to the wheels with 7 lbs of boost now running 15psi and a bigger turbo


----------



## KILLACABBY (May 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (KILLACABBY)*

arghh why wont it work?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (KILLACABBY)*

look at the link you typed, its like a mile long!


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (speed51133)*

I will have mine in approx. 3 weeks. If all goes well.


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (TDIVentoDave)*

Come on I am sure there is some more pics of sweet engines. So far there are quite a few awesome examples. I want this to be the largest thread ever with the best pics.


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (speed51133)*

CyberGTi
What kind of engine is that? Is it a x-flow 8v? Cause the cam cover looks like a non x-flow 8v, but you got a x-flow head?


----------



## 2.0T (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]CyberGTi
What kind of engine is that? Is it a x-flow 8v? Cause the cam cover looks like a non x-flow 8v, but you got a x-flow head?[HR][/HR]​his motor is a vr6


----------



## buddEboy (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (2.0T)*

found this one yesterday....twin turbo vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://www.hgp-turbo.de/


[Modified by buddEboy, 4:40 AM 8-2-2002]


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (buddEboy)*

Here is my motor....








and here is a link of video's from the track (me beating a Viper







)
http://www.vwsport.com/file/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=35


[Modified by climbingcue, 4:47 AM 8-2-2002]


----------



## Deathstar (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (AdidasCU)*

Hey I recog that callaway turbo set up...I missed it a little


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (2.0T)*

Sorry I meant speed51133
I know that cyberGti is a vr6, I looked at the wrong name


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

climbingcue,
Is that a bought turbo kit? Or did you make it? Do you have completly stock internals? How much HP do you get to the wheels?


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]climbingcue,
Is that a bought turbo kit? Or did you make it? Do you have completly stock internals? How much HP do you get to the wheels?[HR][/HR]​That is an ATP kit, piping and all. Just a little love from Brian makes it go that fast. Otherwise you could buy the the kit, just not the tweeking, the rest is mostly just the ATP kit. Stock internals, O-Ringed head, Copper Head Gasket, etc. Then you know the usual ATP setup to run more than 9 psi, but then Brian comes into play. 
Gee 120PSI rail pressure etc.., I don't know stuff like that.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

here is mine


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (climbingcue)*

i can see my ECU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81 vw pickup (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (XXX008XXX)*

mine runs low 12's.















hope this works
later allen


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

It may be look like poop, but I bet that Audi 20v 5cyl moves out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (G-60_Turbo)*

sorry about the above, vw-style.net wouldn't let me copy the pic. The engine was in a brown Quantum wagon








The turbo was mouned on the pass side frt fender well.


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (G-60_Turbo)*









just got it back a week or so ago, gonna run it someday


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (B3SyncroVr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]















[HR][/HR]​who's car is this?
i need to talk to the owner!!
I need taht intake manifold!!


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (Gerapudo)*

B3SyncroVr6
his name is next to the pics and that whole car os off the hook and is a b3 passat baby!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dUbL2RbL (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (nypassat16v)*

I'm posting these pics for (SILVERADO). This is his car, a 1990 Corrado 2.0T with T3/T4 hybrid.
Dont mind the dates, the camera setting was off they were taken this summer.

















Thanks,
Rob


[Modified by dUbL2RbL, 10:13 PM 8-4-2002]


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (buddEboy)*

At least post pics of your own carquote:[HR][/HR]found this one yesterday....twin turbo vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://www.hgp-turbo.de/

[Modified by buddEboy, 4:40 AM 8-2-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## buddEboy (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (HOTSKILLET98)*

Sorry about that, yeah I must have misread the name of this thread. I thought it said "Please post high end motor pics!" not "Please post high end motor pics! (only if they are of your own car)"










[Modified by buddEboy, 10:59 PM 8-5-2002]


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (buddEboy)*

APR Stg 3
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Large pic http://public.westcoasttt.com/hoTTub/contest/Samco install 012.jpg 


[Modified by hoTTub, 7:20 AM 8-6-2002]


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (hoTTub)*

Lets see some real pics! Like God's gift to man: 16v's!!!! EX: 16v's with mtbs and turbochargers! Please post more, more, more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

I cant post pics....if someone would rob one from my website and post it I would appreciate it! 16vt's kick arse!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (81 vw pickup)*









not super HP but faster than stock


----------



## vw16vT (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (2008cc)*

here ya go 2008cc
These are from his project rocco 16v!!!!


----------



## AZZ KIKR (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (vw16vT)*

nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SocialInvert (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (AZZ KIKR)*

JRC Motorsports.You guys been to the Rock lately?


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (16th valve)*

This is the first image I've ever tried to post but here goes. Man I need a better camera. It's in my sig if this doesn't work.
<img>http://pic5.picturetrail.com/VOL83/535783/1156205/13551944.ptp<img>
Damn it didn't work can anyone tell me what I did wrong?



[Modified by ZeeuwVW, 5:55 PM 9-14-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (ZeeuwVW)*









[Modified by ZeeuwVW, 5:55 PM 9-14-2002][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (ZeeuwVW)*

it is because you have to do it like this








you have to have a "/" in the closing [/img]
front =


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (Gerapudo)*

















This thing was crazy the first time I saw it. Very loud, and the turbo noise gave me goose-bumps. I have some video of it, I just need to upload it.


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (Metallitubby)*

Nothing too crazy:


----------



## smash929 (Jan 10, 2002)

not the nicest, i know i have a mess in the wires but here goes


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: Please post high end motor pics! (smash929)*

here is mine


----------

